# Pc fährt plötzlich herunter



## Moritz123 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

ich habe hier ein merkwürdiges Problem, bei dem Ihr mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen könnt.

Neuerdings geht mein PC plötzlich aus, als hätte jemand die Stromzufuhr gekappt. Dies geschieht aus meinen Augen heraus völlig "unmotiviert", also nicht abhängig vom Start einer bestimmten Anwendung, beim Ausführen eines best. Arbeitsschrittes oä.
Weiterhin komisch ist, dass der PC sich dann nicht mehr anschalten lässt. Er fährt erst wieder hoch, nachdem ich den Hauptschalter an der Rückseite des Netzteils einmal aus und wieder an schalte. Könnte evtl das Netzteil kaputt sein?

Würde mich echt freuen, wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## manumerten (14. Januar 2005)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch!
Hab ich auch in den Thread "Welchen RAm-Typ habe ich" geschrieben^^
Das ein Netzteil putti is, hab ich noch gar net dran gedahct!


----------



## server (15. Januar 2005)

Schau doch mal, welche zusätzlichen Verbraucher an der Steckdose noch angeschlossen sind....

Es gab mal einen User, bei dem ist auch der PC "abgestürtzt" und zwar immer dann, wenn sich der Kühlschrank eingeschalten hat.....


----------



## Moritz123 (15. Januar 2005)

denke nicht, dass es dadran liegt. Mein Netzteil macht schon seit geraumer Weile "brummige" geräusche. Außerdem hängt an der Steckdose nur noch die PC-Peripherie. Hab mir ein neues NT bestellt. ich hoffe, dass dann besser wird.


----------



## berndf78 (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Hatte diese Probleme auch einmal!

1.)
Kuck mal nach ob dein CPU zu heiß wird (z.b. Kühler und/oder Lüfter bereits zu verstaubt sind) --> dann reinigen!
War bei mir so!

2.)
Ram eventuell defekt!
War bei einem Freund so!


Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben!

mfg
Bernd


----------



## manumerten (15. Januar 2005)

Bei mir isses wasrch das 2.
hab meinen neuen Ram rausgenommen udn jetzt funzter.
Is noch ncih ein einziges mal abgkaggt!
Hab jetzt zwra nur 256 drinne (is a bissl lansgam) aber hol mir dann en neuen^^


----------



## berndf78 (15. Januar 2005)

Freut mich zwar nicht für dich, das Ram kaputt is, aber das du Problem endlich lösen konntest!
mfg
Bernd


----------



## manumerten (16. Januar 2005)

Stimmt
Aber RAm ahb ich erst seit ner woche und die Rehchnung hab cih auch ncoh + die Verpackung vom RAM, also kann ich alles ohne Probleme (hoffentlich) zurückbringen!
thx schonma^^


----------

